# Stolen Trail Cam



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

Nothing more frustrating when you go to check your pictures and the camera is stolen. Has this ever happened to any of you? and how did you handle it?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i've had my stand stolen, all i know is karma will be back for him and he'll end up slipping off my stand and breaking a leg 

nothing you can do except check bisman, local classifieds, etc.; dont worry, Karma will get him too :thumb:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

A guy my father-in-law knows had a couple of regular flash cameras get stolen. So, he guessed that people were seeing it flash. He put up an IR camera watching the flash camera, and caught the guy red-handed. CLASSIC.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I had a camera and treestand stolen from me. We reported it to the police and spread the word around town. The guy finally got scared and returned our stuff.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I had one stolen and it has never been returned.....like said above Karma will get them.

Also what I did was go buy one of those python cable locks. Very good and will wrap tight to your cam and what not.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I cable lock all my stuff. If they really want it, their still gonna get it, but theyll need proper tools. And they may not want it that bad. Mostly keeping the honest people honest.


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

you must be a complete idiot if you got your camera stolen[/code]


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

mallykiller said:


> you must be a complete idiot if you got your camera stolen[/code]


 

One could also say one must be a complete idiot for calling someone that got a camera stolen an idiot.

Another "anti-theft" device for cameras.

Put a small sign on the camera that reads "This game camera is under surveillance by three other cameras......can you find them all?"


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

mallykiller said:


> you must be a complete idiot if you got your camera stolen[/code]












*What a knucklehead!*


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

goatboy said:


> mallykiller said:
> 
> 
> > you must be a complete idiot if you got your camera stolen[/code]
> ...


 :lol: 
2 and counting.......


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Another reason why I don't rely on trail cameras to do my scouting. Might was well go tie a couple hundred dollar bills to a tree & expect them to be there when you come back...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> Another reason why I don't rely on train cameras to do my scouting. Might was well go tie a couple hundred dollar bills to a tree & expect them to be there when you come back...


 :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

just wondering was the camera on private land or on public land? Ive had a nice treestand stolen from public land i geuss i should of padlocked it to the tree. I guess you never will know now days with people seems like you have to lock everything up so nobody takes it.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

mallykiller said:


> you must be a complete idiot if you got your camera stolen[/code]


 :huh:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

ndoutdoorsman said:


> just wondering was the camera on private land or on public land? Ive had a nice treestand stolen from public land i geuss i should of padlocked it to the tree. I guess you never will know now days with people seems like you have to lock everything up so nobody takes it.


Ours was on posted land that we had permission on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

omegax said:


> A guy my father-in-law knows had a couple of regular flash cameras get stolen. So, he guessed that people were seeing it flash. He put up an IR camera watching the flash camera, and caught the guy red-handed. CLASSIC.


  I am about to employ that same set up right now. Private posted land and my memory card keeps leaving. Then a stand goes up next to my camera. Oh, ya and he drove his vehicle across unharvested beans for half a mile to put up his stand. He must be afraid of height there are eight to ten four inch screws in every 2X6 he used for steps. 
I hardly ever use a trail cam for deer hunting. I use them in the event someones dogs try kill my Koi in the pond behind my house. I just bought a Bushnell Trophy and will have to try it out if I have time. I hunt the same area all the time, but just like to know what's there.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Plainsman............be careful with the Bushnell Trophy Camera......they will only work with certain SD cards. I like the camera, but I used a couple different SD cards that would make the camera lock up. I just about returned it, but decided to call Bushnell. They admitted the problem and gave me the idea of different cards. I use a "Sandisk" with no problems. I've had problems with PNY card and another brand sold at Scheels. [/quote]


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

dont worry about me calling him an idiot being that half of the camera was mine lol it was a friend of mine that posted that...i figured that you guys would get pretty uptight about my last post


----------



## orangefeet (Nov 7, 2007)

This seems to be an ongoing issue...getting equipment stolen that is. I have had stands stolen, and I hope that the guy falls out and seriously hurts himself. I should have used a chain, and I take the blame for that. You live and you learn. However...a buddy of mine has had a good number of cameras stolen over the past two seasons. He finally got tired of it and fabricated a steel case with a padlock that screws into the tree. The openings in the steel allow the camera to work perfectly. Pretty cool design actually....But what about screwing it out of the tree and walking off with it? I suppose you could take the thing home and cut the lock. Again, how bad must you want that camera to do something like that? PM me if anyone wants one made and I'll shoot you a price.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When huntin1 was younge and still on patrol duty he pulled a car over one evening. Since they were well intoxicated he had that and other things for probable cause. When they opened the trunk he commented to the guy that he had a stand just like that. Looking closer he noticed the stand in the guys trunk had his name on it. Nope the guy didn't take it out of the trees, he had broke into huntin1's guarage only minutes prior and had stolen a number of things. Talk about timing, and what's the chances?


----------

